# Epson 1430 Won't Print Film All Sudden????



## Filth Ink (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi,

I have been using my Epson 1430 with no issues for about 2 months, all sudden it won't grab the film to print. I did get a different kind of Waterproof Film Positives but I just don't think that's the problem, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

have you tried other papers or sticking it in the feed slot deeper? maybe the sensor is not working? Wish I could help, I have 2 of them and never had that problem.


----------

